# I'm baaack!



## Schrody (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, yeah, don't pretend you missed me or even noticed I was gone :lol:

Anywho, my Internet's back, so I'm here again to pester your little lives. Be afraid, be very afraid. :hell_pawn:

I would like to thank Mr. M for sending me lots and lots of mails (which I will soon read), and for a thread (which I will soon visit). Meanwhile, I started with editing my WIP, but now, with the Internet... just kidding :lol: 

Good to be back!


----------



## PiP (Apr 11, 2016)

YAY!!! Musty has been holding a vigil in your absence! No doubt you will find the thread so I won't spoil the surprise 

We've missed you... welcome back


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 11, 2016)

Schrody said:


> Yeah, yeah, don't pretend you missed me or even noticed I was gone :lol:
> 
> Anywho, my Internet's back, so I'm here again to pester your little lives. Be afraid, be very afraid. :hell_pawn:
> 
> ...



Hi.  You have to make ten posts before ...  Oh! You've been here before?


----------



## Sonata (Apr 11, 2016)

Shrody is back...





​


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Schrody (Apr 11, 2016)

PiP said:


> YAY!!! Musty has been holding a vigil in your absence! No doubt you will find the thread so I won't spoil the surprise
> 
> We've missed you... welcome back



Oh, I bet... :lol:



Phil Istine said:


> Hi.  You have to make ten posts before ...  Oh! You've been here before?



It seemed like eternity...



Sonata said:


> Shrody is back...



Hide yo' kids, hide yo' wife...



mrmustard615 said:


>



Happy kitty is happy ^^


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 11, 2016)

:champagneAAAAAARRRRRTY OOOOON!!!! YEAH!! Thank GAWD, Mustard is a handful... you take ovvver now? Hahaaahaa.. welcome home Schrody...


----------



## Schrody (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks Fire!  And go easy with the champagne, it's wasn't cheap!


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 11, 2016)

Thank goodness you are back, the washing up is piling up, the carpet needs a hoover and Musty has used all the mayonnaise.  The place was gong to pot without you. Any chance of a cheese sandwich?


----------



## Schrody (Apr 11, 2016)

Geez, you go for a five minutes...

A cheezer, eh? Here you go, eat nicely, and share with others!


----------



## Schrody (Apr 11, 2016)

Damn, I'm hungry now...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey, where's my ice cream?


----------



## Schrody (Apr 11, 2016)

Well, you need to ask... politely...


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 11, 2016)

Pweaassee?


----------



## Schrody (Apr 11, 2016)

What, you don't see the pic above? :lol:


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey Banana Head! 

Welcome to Writing Forums!  I'm Anthony, your New Writers' Mentor. I'll be happy to assist you with your writing endeavors. I see you have sent me a PM. I'll respond to that soon. I'm mobile and finally out of work.  Well, my first job at least. WF being my second.  Well, look around.  Discover the threads that need your love.  Ignore the threads about you.   Let's blame Mustard. 


*Attention: *

You're 11 poems overdue for NaPoWriMo. 

_No pressure.  _


----------



## Schrody (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey, who are you calling a banana head? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Poetry? What's that? Something to eat?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ignore the previous post :tongue:


Uh, make the the post before the previous post, Sheesh!


----------



## Schrody (Apr 11, 2016)

Okay, I'll just throw my eyes onto something else... 


ooOps...


----------



## Cran (Apr 12, 2016)

You were gone? Well then, welcome back.

I was gone too, but the only things I found when I came back were a suspiciously empty liquor cabinet and a few crumbs left in the corner of my box of special Fire brownies.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Apr 12, 2016)

Cran said:


> I was gone too, but the only things I found ... a suspiciously empty liquor cabinet



- coughs - 

*Medicine*, sir. _Medicine cabinet. 
_


----------



## Schrody (Apr 12, 2016)

Cran said:


> You were gone? Well then, welcome back.
> 
> I was gone too, but the only things I found when I came back were a suspiciously empty liquor cabinet and a few crumbs left in the corner of my box of special Fire brownies.



Oh, no. Well, then, we have to celebrate right now.







Will this do?


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 12, 2016)

Uh Hrmmm... I have a tickle in my throat.


----------



## Sonata (Apr 13, 2016)

Cough cough cough


----------

